# chánsgng - Silk Reeling - Chen Style



## Xue Sheng (Feb 16, 2011)

*Silk reeling* - cháns&#299;g&#333;ng &#32399;&#32114;&#21151; also know as winding silk energy cháns&#299;jìng &#32399;&#32114;&#21185;

Chen Xiaowang

Chen Xiaowang

Ren Guangyi is a student of Chen Xiaowang and from Chenjiagou

Ren Guang Yi - Chen Style Taiji silk reeling part I

Ren Guang Yi - Chen Style Taiji silk reeling part II

Ren Guang Yi - Chen Style Taiji silk reeling part III


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2011)

An interesting thing to note about cháns&#299;g&#333;ng and the current (or at least 2) of the 19th generation Chen family that are out there teaching

Chen Xiaowang seems to do Wuji, Zhan Zhuang, Wuji, Seal, Transfer Qi and then Seal again before he does cháns&#299;g&#333;ng

Chen Zhenglei taught me

Warm-up, cháns&#299;g&#333;ng, and then the qigong bits ending with wuji and Zhan Zhuang.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 17, 2011)

I learned the this along with a varation with one of the feet ahead at about 45 giving a more push forward and a more roation backwards if that makes any sense.

My teacher studies with Chen Xiaowang so I am not entirely sure about the varation just something else we do. I like watching cute girls to Taiji much better than old sweaty men hahaha.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28SZ9kka8Wo&feature=related
Look at her power. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUE_WghENQ0&feature=related

Are these the warm-ups you were doing with Chen Zhenglei?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyKCpjwQmmU&feature=related

At the 24 second mark I really like this warm up. I was taught this from a 20th generation holder in Chen Taijiquan. I was told to be careful when doing it because if you do it wrong you can really hurt the knees.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2011)

oaktree said:


> I learned the this along with a varation with one of the feet ahead at about 45 giving a more push forward and a more roation backwards if that makes any sense.
> 
> My teacher studies with Chen Xiaowang so I am not entirely sure about the varation just something else we do. I like watching cute girls to Taiji much better than old sweaty men hahaha.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28SZ9kka8Wo&feature=related
> ...


 
It sounds the same actually, I do not think the actual silk reeling is all that differnt between them it is just where they put Zhan Zhuang and other Qigong bits that appears to be different

And that would be the end of CZL&#8217;s warm up, which he does for just about everything from what I can tell 

This is more of what he did I could not view the video at work but I beleive it is his warm up in which is the beginnng and then is Qigong bits which is actually after the silk reeling.


I never meant Chen Huixian but Chen Juan was at the Silk reeling class I had with CZL


----------



## oaktree (Feb 17, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> It sounds the same actually, I do not think the actual silk reeling is all that differnt between them it is just where they put Zhan Zhuang and other Qigong bits that appears to be different
> 
> And that would be the end of CZL&#8217;s warm up, which he does for just about everything from what I can tell
> 
> ...





> *From what I think the video was showing*
> The first one with the hands from 0:00-0:20 I learned in Jujutsu now when I do it I hear pop sounds but its a great stretch.
> 0:20-0:59 it looks like he is gathering Qi to Dan tian
> 0:59-1:59 looks like opening up the back,shoulders and lungs since he is pressing on LU-1 point I have seen versions with hands on shoulders nice varation.
> ...


 
I am so jealous Chen Juan is cute


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2011)

> 7:00-7:30 loosing up the legs again
> 7:30-finish:gathering qi bringing up to Bai hui and then down to Dan tian


 
At 7:30 is where the Silk reeling begins and after Silk Reeling he goes to gathering qi and what you see there is not all he does as far as the end bits go

And after all that.... Wuji and Zhan Zhuang.

And did I tell you that in the opening part of Laojia yilu (sorry I cant remember the posture name at the moment (it might be jing gong pounds mortar) with that foot stomp... CZL can crush a stone :xtrmshock .


----------



## oaktree (Feb 18, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> At 7:30 is where the Silk reeling begins and after Silk Reeling he goes to gathering qi and what you see there is not all he does as far as the end bits go
> 
> And after all that.... Wuji and Zhan Zhuang.
> 
> And did I tell you that in the opening part of Laojia yilu (sorry I cant remember the posture name at the moment (it might be jing gong pounds mortar) with that foot stomp... CZL can crush a stone :xtrmshock .


 
What do you mean he crushes a stone?:uhyeah:
Is this like the story with Mickey mouse where he shows his might by crushing a thing of cheese to fool the Giant into thinking its a stone:uhyeah:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2011)

oaktree said:


> What do you mean he crushes a stone?:uhyeah:


 







*CZL Stomp*


----------



## East Winds (Feb 18, 2011)

Xue Sheng,


_*"This is more of what he did I could not view the video at work but I beleive it is his warm up............. *_"

These are also exactly the warm ups that my teacher Coach Christopher Pei of the US Wushu Academy uses when teaching Traditional Yang Family Taijiquan. As Chen Zhen Lei also teaches (Chen style) at the US Wushu Academy, this is hardly surprising.  

They are excellent Qigong and I use them all the time whilst teaching.

Very best wishes


----------



## oaktree (Feb 18, 2011)

Is that blood on the stones did he make the stones bleed :bangahead:
 It goes to show you can squeeze blood from a stone.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2011)

East Winds said:


> Xue Sheng,
> 
> 
> _*"This is more of what he did I could not view the video at work but I beleive it is his warm up............. *_"
> ...


 
Yes, up to the kicking to relax the body is his warm-up. Then there is a bit of inward out ward silk reeling, the hand bit and then would be the actual silk reeling which is not in the video. The video then cuts to the stuff he did after silk reeling.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2011)

oaktree said:


> Is that blood on the stones did he make the stones bleed :bangahead:
> It goes to show you can squeeze blood from a stone.


 
Well he is 19th generation Chen family and one of the 4 Buddha's warrior attendants after all


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 24, 2011)

I Just noticed something today as I went out for a walk to get away from the office for a few minutes; My legs feel great. 

My foot doesn&#8217;t hurt my knee is feeling good and the only thing I have done differently of late was Chen Style Cháns&#299;g&#333;ng. I have been training it regularly for about 2 weeks now and my legs and knees feel mighty good.


----------

